# ClipArtBoom.com Offers Fitness-Themed Templates, Clip Art



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The Fitness Pack from ClipArtBoom.com makes it easy to focus on fitness-oriented customers. From gyms, yoga and Pilates studios, and personal trainers to CrossFit programs, the pack lets you create targeted graphics without a lot of design time. 

The Fitness Pack contains black-and-white and color versions of 35 interactive design templates and 35 clip art elements, with fonts. Designs and templates are available in .EPS and Adobe Illustrator (.AI) formats. Templates also are available in CorelDRAW (.CDR). 

Images include barbells, goggles, yoga positions, action graphics for running, cycling, etc., and more. The vector designs can be used for screen and direct-to-garment printing, heat transfers, sublimation, rhinestones and other types of apparel decoration. Everything is royalty free, with unlimited usage. Like all Clipartboom.com content, individual vector fitness clip art and designs also can be purchased individually.

See the whole package at Fitness Exercise Vector Designs and Clip Art for T-Shirts.
For more information, go to www.clipartboom.com; call (747) 777-2942, or email [email protected].


----------

